# UK gets Gold Fever...



## vocaltest (Apr 22, 2009)

Only 6 months or however long late! haha. Did anyone else just receive the email?!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah I got it ..nothing I want though. I thought it had come out here last year when it did stateside.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow...that took awhile.  It took so long that I think the gold is tarnished now.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 22, 2009)

Is there a link in the e-mail to the products on the site? It doesn't appear as a whole collection and it seems so long ago that I was reading about that I no longer can recall what was even in the collection to have a look!


----------



## inconspicuous (Apr 22, 2009)

I didn't get the email but I just did some research and have to say I'm not excited about this collection at all.  Since, much like Colour Ready, most of the collection are part of the permanent line anyway.

The only exceptions I found were
Penny s/s: which is currently available as part of Sugarsweet
Auto Orange e/s: not available
Gold Lemon pigment: not available
and the two glitters.

Disappointing, I thought this would be really exciting, and lord knows I'm a collection whore but... nothing catching my eye ^^


----------



## amber_j (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Wow...that took awhile. It took so long that I think the gold is tarnished now._

 





I can't believe they're even bothering to release this now. Will they put the old stye Penny s/s out next to the Sugarsweet ones???


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Is there a link in the e-mail to the products on the site? It doesn't appear as a whole collection and it seems so long ago that I was reading about that I no longer can recall what was even in the collection to have a look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gold Fever - September | Specktra.Net


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm not even sure if its a 'collection release' as such... all it says its 'discover the limited life MAC gold fever collection. Hmm! Heres a print screen of the email...


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 23, 2009)

I didn't get the email 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sob!


----------



## Miss Lore (May 4, 2009)

lame! i wont be wasting my time


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2009)

if anybody gets the chance to buy golden lemon then they should because it's fantastic! a little chunky but totally worth it


----------



## deja1214 (May 8, 2009)

It says on handbag.com that M.A.C. created this line especially for Selfridges 100th. Maybe there will be something different. It's a little cheeky of them to release the same line. Anyhoo, I hope it's different.


----------

